# picture time



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys, 

Here's some pictures of my crap. Had a friend come over with his camera and i snapped a couple pictures of the stuff. He uploaded most for me, so i figured I would slap them up here.

Some of the Phyllomedusa bicolor


















Red Eyes:









Tomopterna:









A. fornasini


















Hyla (dendrophus) marmorata tadpoles:









Pygmy Chams (Riepolleon brevicadatus) smallest one









Black Eyes (A. moreletti)


















Discoids:









Rack shot:









Same 20 vert I have had forever and not finished (going to be for tomopterna) put a pothos in there, teetering on the PVC divider, because running out of room:









This is the 20 gallon with screen top that I want to make vert, but not sure what to do with it. Has a chinese evergreen and dwarf banana plant in there to save space:









Let me know what you guys think. These are the ones that I am keeping in my dorm room right now. just got a bunch of spahgnum, so will be switching over to that so i don't have to swap paper towels so often.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The last three don't work for me, anyone else?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice frogs!


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

You have quite the collection of tree frogs. Hard to believe it is all crammed in your dorm! Your P. bicolors look exactly like mine. Same size. I bet you got them from Mike Novy. I got three of them from him back in August at Daytona NRBE. At that time they were ten days out of the water. You feeding yours roaches ?? Mine are eating 3/8 crickets. 
They sleep all day. And active well after lights out. Do you use infrared heat lamp, or red light after dark ? I wonder how that would work for observing them while active.

George


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

nice Derek.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, the bicolor are form Novy. I feed them roaches and crickets in bowls that i remove form their cages. Right now everyone is in a rubbermaid, because the dorms close down next tuesday for 5 days for thanksgiving and I need to take them with me. Kind of bad timing, tads should morph in a week or so.

I don't use any heat light, kinda keep them like red eyes until they are older, seem just fine. I leave a room light on a bit farther away to watch them.

Doug, thanks.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Derek are you gonna get back into Sauvagii to? I got Mine from Mike also and they are growing well and are fat as grapes. Iim in love with them. 

There were some aggression issues and I had to separate one that not a very aggressive eater and was even attacked when it was stalked by my most aggressive frog and it took the whole arm of the other frog in its mouth . Anotehr time it went right up to the other one and tagged it right on the noe is if it were a big cricket or somehting. This frog eats more like a pacman than anything else its crazy trying to eat its tank mates his own size! But all are up to size now and doing good. I am also thinking about getting some of his cb bicolor. I love the wcs that I have and I think it owuld be nice to own some these new guys.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, i'm jelous. you have a sick collection of treefrogs. just wondering, are your A. fornasini CB? they are awsome frogs. 

not like you _need_ any more frogs, but blackjungle has some nice Hyla ebbracata for sale (18$) that you might like. i got a trio and they are awsome!


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW CB bicolor sweet frog Derek....has to be my fav.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

greaser, Yes eventually I will get some sauvagei, just very limited on space right now. I have not experienced any aggression issues with the bicolor, if that's what you were referring to? Or was it the sauvagei?

Otis07, the fornasini are WC, just very small right now. They may be juveniles, not sure. I saw the ebracatta on black jungle about 2 weeks ago and had forgotten about them until you said that. Exactly what i need is more frogs... :lol: 

Amphiman, they are awesome. Hit up Mike Novy....


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

the hourglass TF are awsome. if you have darts and feed them FF then the hourglass will eat them too, so they are pretty cheap to feed. and don't need much space. 3 per 10 gallons- ish. good luck with everything!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Darn...black jungle has insane shipping prices. Anyone in CA want to do a group order?


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Derek, are those RETF's adults? CB or WC? I'm looking for an adult male to help competition among my CB stock. Any sources?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

blackjungle does a really good job shipping live stuff, including plants. they take all the necessary precautions to make sure the stuff gets there alive and healthy. they are $$ though, but worth it. good luck finding someone.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

When you feed crickets out of bowls, do they not jump out ? Right now i free range crickets and roaches to my RETF but I am never sure if it eats enough and I lost two over the past year, suspecting that underfeeding played a role.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool stuff, I wish I could deal with crickets... I miss my milky frogs I had they were so cool.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

who are you asking about the crix in a bowl? if me, i don't feed them in a bowl, and yes, they would definetily jump out.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

No, you pinch their back legs off first so they can't jump out. This contains them for the frogs and you dn't get any enormous crickets/roaches in your tank that the frogs missed.

The red eyes that I have are CB and pretty much babies.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i don't like crix all that much, but that must hurt


----------



## alfrog (Oct 19, 2007)

*H. ebracata*

Sorry to highjack the thread but since it has already been brought up I'm in the same situation as Dendrobait, I'd like some of the Hyla ebracata but the shipping($50-85+) really pushes it out of my range. I'm in Sonoma Co. so if anyone within reasonable driving distance wanted to share expenses I'm open to propositions. I must say I'm crazy to even entertain the idea of one more frog sp. but you know the etiology of the disease.....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

otis07 said:


> i don't like crix all that much, but that must hurt


Not as much as being crushed in the jaws of a frog :lol:


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol. good point.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Derek,

I love the look of those A. moreletti. Could you tell me about their basic care, or give me a link where I could read about them? Are they similar to RETFs? While I have my fair share of frogs right now, all PDFs, it couldn't hurt to gain some knowledge for the future... :lol: 

~Ash


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I keep them ust like the red eyes. Right now they are in rubbermaids with spaghnum and pothos, until i feel comfortable with them in a larger viv. They do get a bit bigger than the callidryas, but they are pretty cool. Maybe someone can agree with me here (kerokero), but once you keep a tropical treefrog, it's not hard to keep others and even replicate habitats with small differences. It's like once you get going with the darts, you can about keep any, food sizes seem to be the limiting factor, with minute differences in habitats for breeding. Same with tree frogs.... :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Actually, I've got all my tropical amphibians in basically a modified tropical herp set up (add a heat lamp, and you can keep a variety of reptiles in them too). I have a collection of rubbermaids and 10g for my individual/juvie frogs, all set up basically the same way. They are home to juvie TFs, mantellas, and PDFs to name a few. Some have it a little drier, some have it a little wetter, some have vastly different food intakes (in which I clearly have to mark tanks so I don't toss FFs into a tank of frogs that need 1/2" crix - whoops). Most don't get the more specialized tanks until I've gathered the groups/pairs I want and try and breed them. Then I have to take into account seasonality (which can be zilch to completely flooding the tank) blah blah blah. TFs just get sturdier plants with bigger leaves and more climbing decor.

I'm interested also in more specific care for moreletii, but genearlly I've heard keep them just like RETFs.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Might moreleti...being from further North...like it a bit dryer?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Right now they are all set up with spaghnum and pothos until they get larger for a more accurate habitat.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

just got some citronella and leucs also, pictures soon on those. Maybe a couple other non darts :lol:


----------



## ashley (Dec 1, 2007)

great photos.. i love your vast collection


----------

